# What are the 5 most commonly kept rep?



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

It's just me again with my reptile project lol I would just like to know what the title says and could you just say if it's fact or your opinion.

Thanks


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

its my opinon but i would say these are the top four in no order
bearded dragons
leopard geckos
corn snakes
royal python


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

i would say leopard gecko's, corns, beardies .... not sure about the last two...


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

tortoises are kept a lot, loads were brought over WC in the 60's


----------



## Plutino (Aug 5, 2007)

sw3an29 said:


> its my opinon but i would say these are the top four in no order
> bearded dragons
> leopard geckos
> corn snakes
> royal python


 
my guess would be about that, maybe kingsnakes as the 5th? haven't seen any statistics. If you put ratsnake family instead of specifically corns that'd probably be #1?

makes me wanna see if there's a documented statistic now


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

leos
beardies
corns
have no idea...
erm
water dragon maybe?..... eek sorry.


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

beardies
leo's
corns
royals, mabey? 
and mabey tortoises, as a whole?


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

Plutino said:


> my guess would be about that, maybe kingsnakes as the 5th? haven't seen any statistics. If you put ratsnake family instead of specifically corns that'd probably be #1?
> 
> makes me wanna see if there's a documented statistic now


 
well if you find any statistic would you let me know :smile: thanks


----------



## Lowenna (Feb 6, 2007)

i reckon

leos
beardies
cornsnakes
tortoises
terrapins

yeah?


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

corns
beardies
leos
pythons


and possibly in that order


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Corn Snakes
Royal Pythons
Leopard Gecko's
Bearded Dragons
Yemen Chameleons 

In my opinion!


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Going by what we sell most of - in no particular order...

Corn Snakes
Royal Pythons
Leopard Geckos
Bearded Dragons

the fifth one could be any number of things, but they'd all fall a long way short of the above reptiles...


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

Similar to everyone else I think (though order may be different)

Leopard Geckos
Corn snakes
Beardies
Royal Pythons
Crested Geckos


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

sw3an29 said:


> its my opinon but i would say these are the top four in no order
> bearded dragons
> leopard geckos
> corn snakes
> royal python


i would second that and maybe brb's?


----------



## Plutino (Aug 5, 2007)

I think it's different in the states or europe to the UK as well


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Corns
Leopard Geckos
Royals
Bearded Dragons
Boas


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

leopard geckos
bearded dragons
cornsnakes
royal pythons
tortoise(didn't say lizard/snake only)


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Snakes r grreat said:


> Corns
> Leopard Geckos
> Royals
> Bearded Dragons
> Boas


I'd agree with that


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I pretty much agree that

Corns
Leopard Geckos
Royals
Bearded Dragons
Boas

Are the most sought out reps.


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

Corns
Leopard Gecko
Bearded Dragon
Boa's
Tort's

I defo think tort's are in there! As for what species id say Hermans maybe


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Corn snakes
Leopard Geckos
Bearded Dragons
Royal Pythons
Tortoises (sadly)


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

barrym said:


> Tortoises (sadly)


why sadly?


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

because I think Tortoises on the whole are more mistreated and misunderstood than any other reptile species commonly kept.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i think you guys have more corn snakes than the entire state of georgia!


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

barrym said:


> because I think Tortoises on the whole are more mistreated and misunderstood than any other reptile species commonly kept.


to an extent I agree.there is a lot of misinformation given out by people in regards to Chelonians and how they should be cared for. However how many people go out and impulse buy snakes on a whim without researching them too..couldn't this to be construed as mistreated..as they're not provided with perfect conditions as the buyer knew no better,nor bothered to research. 

pet shop near where i used to live had royals and bci's in the same large plastic fish tank type things..with no hides,and no heat..they also had corns n kings together. Whilst i was in their buying some vits n suppliments a guy came in n asked about the corn snakes as he thought they had nice colours..he asked what they needed.. the shop OWNER said oh nothing..just a mouse once every two weeks should be fine.they don't need heat, n just make sure they have access to water! I then had to pull the guy to one side n explain exactley what was needed..he decided he didn't have hte money on him at the time, n would buy the correct stuff first..then the snake next month. Now their tortoise advice was just as bad.. but if there are more places like that giving out incorrect information about snakes..which on the whole, normals are cheaper than tortoises..then imagine what the real numbers are.

anyways back on topic i'd say the most commonly kept reps are

Corn Snakes
Royal/ball pythons.
Leopard geckos.
Bearded Dragons.
King/milk snakes. but maybe BCI


Katie


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

i think most commenly kept reps are

corn snakes
leopard gecko
bearded dragons
royal pythons
kingsnakes


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

sw3an29 said:


> its my opinon but i would say these are the top four in no order
> bearded dragons
> leopard geckos
> corn snakes
> royal python


Got to agree with these...Would add kingsnakes maybe...
Ben


----------

